# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Brauche Hilfe beim Material Kauf

## SkaterFlo

Hi zusammen 

Bin neu hier im Forum und bruchte eure Hilfe. 
Erst mal zu mir bin 1,86 gro und habe 88kg. Hab schon einiges gelesen ber welches Board das richtige ist war auch schon im Surfshop da haben sie mir ein 144l Board empfohlen. Im Netz wird empfohlen ab 150l ^^. Bin meistents am ammersee unterwegs und wrde auch gern im urlaub das material fahren ( gardersee, Kroatien natrlich nicht sofort) Habe ein Grundkurs gemacht hat alles super geklappt. Ich wrde mir gern ein gebrauchtes set kaufen da mein Geldbeutel am Anfang nicht ganz so gro ist. Jetzt htte ich was gefunden ich Liste das mal auf und vielleicht knnt ihr mir ja bissal was zu sagen ob das was wre oder eher nicht. 


JP Freeride Board 282 cm/144 ltr, 69 cm breit, wenig gefahren. Keine
Defekt.
2. Handmade Speeding Board vom Gardasee, alter Shape. 285 cm/115 ltr.
Carbon/Kevlar. Leicht reparaturbedrftig (Flugtransportschaden).
3. Handmade Speeding Board vom Gardasee, alter Shape. 275 cm/95 ltr.
Carbon/Kevlar. Kein Defekt.

- fr jedes Board Surf-Bag dazu -

4. Segel. NP Diablo 7,7 qm. Guter Zustand.
5. Segel. NP V8, 7,0 qm, sehr guter Zustand.
6. Segel. NP V6, 6,0 qm, sehr guter Zustand.
7. Segel. NP Epression, 5,2 qm, sehr guter Zustand.
8. Segel. North Voodo, 4,7 qm.
9. Segel. North Voodo, 4,2 qm.


- Mast. NP Race Pro 100 % Carbon f. Diablo 7,7 - Mast. North Race 100 %Carbon f. NP V8, 7,0 - - Mast. NP Wave X6, 65 % Carbon f. NP V6, 6,0 
- Mast. NP Wave, 45 % Carbon f. NP Expression, 5,2 
- Mast. NP Wave, 45 %
Carbon f. North Voodo, 4,7
*- Mast. Arros Wave, 90 % Carbon f. North Voodo,4,2

- Alle Masten haben dicken Durchmesser-

- Gabel. North Pro Cress Gabel Alu, 185 - 235 cm 
- Gabel. NP Pro Wave
- Carbon, 165 - 210 cm 
-* Gabel. North Pro Cress Gabel Alu, 165-215 cm 19.
- Gabel. North Heavy Duty Alu, 140 - 190 cm 
- Gabel. North Heavy Duty Alu,150 - 200 cm

- Verlngerung. NP Alu 24 cm
- Verlngerung. NP Alu 26 cm
- Verlngerung. NP 2 x Alu 20 cm
- Verlngerung. NP Carbon 28 cm

- Mastfu-Systeme: North

-* Finne. JP 42 cm
-* Finne. Deboichet 36,5 cm
-* Finne. Deboichet 29 cm

Das wre jetz alles Danke euch schon mal 

Gru Florian

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Florian

ich schreib mal meine Gedanken, welche beim lesen auftauchten, dazu. Bin selbst erst "Aufsteiger" (im letzten Jahr mit Schlaufen angefangen) und daher ist das Thema bei mir noch recht "frisch" und aktuell  :Happy: 

Als erstes: Pauschale Antworten bzw. Ferndiagnosen sind kaum mglich, da die individuellen Lernfortschritte im Windsurfen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen knnen, denn sie sind abhngig von Fitness, Ausdauer, koordinativen Fhigkeiten (=Talent), vor allem aber auch von der Anzahl an (guten) Surftagen im Jahr. Der eine ist nach zwei Wochen Urlaub bei Topbedingungen auf einem hheren Level als ein anderer, der sich Jahr fr Jahr an ein paar Surftagen abmht und "stecken bleibt", weil der Wind wieder mal auf sich warten liess oder dann grad zu stark war und das Wasser zu kabbelig...

Generell wrde ich aber behaupten, das Board, welches man gleich nach dem Grundkurs kauft, wird man nicht allzu lange behalten und beim Kauf sollte man bereits auf den Wiederverkaufswert achten. Oft ist mieten die bessere Lsung, da man so auch schrittweise kleinere Boards fahren kann. Vielleicht wird zwar spter das Leichtwindboard wieder ein hnliches Volumen haben wie das erste Brett, dann will man aber ein mglichst leichtes (=empfindliches), whrend man am Anfang unbedingt etwas robustes kaufen sollte; ich denke, jeder Surfer hat einige Schleuderstrze auf dem Konto vom Karrierebeginn.





> Erst mal zu mir bin 1,86 gro und habe 88kg. Hab schon einiges gelesen ber welches Board das richtige ist war auch schon im Surfshop da haben sie mir ein 144l Board empfohlen. Im Netz wird empfohlen ab 150l ^^.



Ich wrde auf jeden Fall erstmal ein paar Brettgrssen ausprobieren, um herauszufinden, womit du zurecht kommst. Das Material darf und soll dich zwar etwas fordern, aber auf keinen Fall berfordern, das bringt nur Frust und kann zu gefhrlichen Situationen fhren!

Die Shop-Empfehlung mit 144L tnt nicht verkehrt, aber nur wenn es sich um einen neuen kurzen breiten (~80cm) Shape handelt, zu denen dieses Board nicht gehrt:




> JP Freeride Board 282 cm/144 ltr, 69 cm breit



Knnte natrlich aber trotzdem sein, dass du damit klar kommst..? Ich persnlich wrde aber auf keinen Fall Boards in dieser Lnge kaufen, maximal um 245cm, da diese einfach viel wendiger und trotzdem kippstabiler sind. Auch das Handling fr Auto/Garage/Keller ist viel einfacher  :Happy: 





> 2. Handmade Speeding Board vom Gardasee, alter Shape. 285 cm/115 ltr.
> Carbon/Kevlar. Leicht reparaturbedrftig (Flugtransportschaden).
> 3. Handmade Speeding Board vom Gardasee, alter Shape. 275 cm/95 ltr.
> Carbon/Kevlar. Kein Defekt.



Diese beiden Boards werden dir imho gar nichts bringen, da es noch eine Weile dauern wird, bis du sie surfen knntest, und sowieso vieeeel zu lang sind.





> 4. Segel. NP Diablo 7,7 qm. Guter Zustand.
> 5. Segel. NP V8, 7,0 qm, sehr guter Zustand.
> 6. Segel. NP V6, 6,0 qm, sehr guter Zustand.
> 7. Segel. NP Epression, 5,2 qm, sehr guter Zustand.
> 8. Segel. North Voodo, 4,7 qm.
> 9. Segel. North Voodo, 4,2 qm.
> 
> - Mast. NP Race Pro 100 % Carbon f. Diablo 7,7 - Mast. North Race 100 %Carbon f. NP V8, 7,0 - - Mast. NP Wave X6, 65 % Carbon f. NP V6, 6,0 
> - Mast. NP Wave, 45 % Carbon f. NP Expression, 5,2 
> ...



Diese Segelmodelle bin ich nie gefahren, aber etwas zu den Grssen:
Bei den Segeln kommt es darauf an, ob du sie alleine nutzt oder teilst (z.B. Kinder, welche kleine Segel nutzen knnen). Fr dich sind erstmal nur 6.0 - 7.7 interessant, evtl. noch 5.2, aber darunter wirst du noch lange nichts brauchen. Fr Binnengewsser wird aber das 7.7 zu klein sein; ich fahre als grsstes ein 7.8er bei 72kg, du brauchst mehr.
Die Abstufung 7.7 zu 7.0 scheint mir sehr klein, kenne aber die Modelle nicht...
Dass passende Masten dabei sind, wre schonmal gut. Ich persnlich wrde aber nur noch ab 7m2 SDM (dicke) Masten fahren wollen, darunter RDM. Falls du mal ein kleineres Segel ersetzen willst, passt das dann sowieso nur noch auf RDM und du bruchtest einen neuenn Mast  und passende Verlngerung. 





> - Gabel. North Pro Cress Gabel Alu, 185 - 235 cm 
> - Gabel. NP Pro Wave
> - Carbon, 165 - 210 cm 
> -* Gabel. North Pro Cress Gabel Alu, 165-215 cm 19.
> - Gabel. North Heavy Duty Alu, 140 - 190 cm 
> - Gabel. North Heavy Duty Alu,150 - 200 cm



Wofr um Himmelswillen braucht man so viele Gabeln?!
Mit zwei, max. drei kommt man problemlos zurecht. Am Anfang sollte eigentlich eine reichen.





> - Verlngerung. NP Alu 24 cm
> - Verlngerung. NP Alu 26 cm
> - Verlngerung. NP 2 x Alu 20 cm
> - Verlngerung. NP Carbon 28 cm



Dass Verlngerungen dabei sind ist gut, aber eigentlich wrden auch hier zwei reichen, sind ja alles SDM. Normalerweise riggt man etwa zwei Segel gleichzeitig auf, ausser der Wind ndert ganz krass.





> - Mastfu-Systeme: North



System ist weit verbreitet und bewhrt. Den Mastfuss selbst wrde ich aber undbedingt NEU/UNGEBRAUCHT kaufen!

FAZIT (meine persnliche Meinung):
Ein sehr grosses Paket, von dem du aber vieles nicht brauchen knnen wirst (kleine Boards) und vieles nicht optimal (grosses Board) ist oder fehlt (grosses Segel) und (spter) dazu kaufen msstest. Wenn du das Zeug nicht zu einem absoluten Superpreis bekommst, nicht kaufen!
Eher nach einem idealen Board und zwei oder drei Segeln Ausschau halten und vor dem Kauf genug Gedanken ber die Grssen, Abstufung und bentigte Masten machen. Wenn die Lernkurve am Anfang noch steil ist, kann Mieten die bessere und gnstigere Variante sein als etwas zu kaufen und nach relativ kurzer Zeit mit Wertverlust wieder zu verkaufen.

Gruss, viel Spass & Erfolg,
Phil

----------


## Old Rob

Hallo Florian

ich kann mich den Ausfhrungen von Phil anschliessen. Das richtige Board ist entscheidend ber Frust oder Lust. Von deinen vorgeschlagenen Board wrde ich die Finger lassen. Das JP ist von den Massen her noch alte Bauweise, die anderen beiden sind zu empfindlich. Die modernen Shapes sind krzer und breiter (Beispiel Fanatic Gecko 133l 246x78 cm). Um 140l finde ich fr dich ok. Ich wrde ein eher neueres Board kaufen (max. 2-3 Jahre alt) - evtl. musst du auf Mietbasis zuerst herausfinden, was dir liegt.
Segel - es geht dir ja jetzt wohl vor allem darum, das im Grundkurs gelernte zu festigen und zu verfeinern. Dazu reichen fr den Start - meiner Meinung nach - 2-3 Segel. Ich wrde eines um 6 m2 und eines um 7.5 whlen. Hier musst du schauen, dass es einfache Freeridesegel sind - auf den Websites der Hersteller kannst du nachschauen, welche in diesem Bereich sind. Es macht Sinn, Segel des gleichen Herstellers, sogar der gleiche Typ, zu nehmen - evtl. zwei Komplettriggs.
Generell empfehle ich dir, fr den Beginn nicht zu viel Material zu kaufen.
Mit zunehmendem Knnen wirst du merken, wo du noch investieren musst.
Was ich dir aber empfehlen kann, ist Anschluss an andere Surfer zu suchen. Gibt es am Ammersee eine Surfclub - schliess dich an! Mir persnlich hat der Austausch mit anderen Surfern am meisten gebraucht.

Gruss Robert

----------


## SkaterFlo

Hallo Danke ihr beiden fr eure Antwort :Smile:  

Okay dan finger weg wre nur cool gewesen wen es gepasst htte der wollte 650€ dafr. 
Ich wollte auch nicht zu viel kaufen die kombie was ihr geschrieben habt wrde mir reichen. 
Wie alt darf den Segel und rigg maximal sein oder ist das am Anfang nicht so wichtig ? Und was sollte sowas ca Kosten? 

Ich fass noch mal kurz zusammen 

- Board 140l nicht lnger als 245cm und ca 80cm breit + nicht lter als 3 jahre 
- Segel um die 7.7 und eins mit 6 am besten als komplett rigg 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch paar Empfehlungen fr Brett und Segel was nicht so teuer ist mein Geldbeutel gibt maximal 750€ her ^^

Wrde mir ja auch lieber mal was leihen aber das ist immer schwer weil die meistens dan wen ich komme schon dicht haben und mit was eigenem ist ma da eben unabhngig :Smile:  und knnte auch das ganze Jahr fahren ^^ 

Vielen Dank Gru Flo

----------


## Old Rob

Mssen die 750 Euro fr Brett und Segel reichen? Dann wird es schwierig. Ein Brett in diesem Preisbereich sollte mglich sein - gerade jetzt im Herbst verkaufen viele ihre Material. Allerdings sind die guten Aufsteigerbretter eher selten auf dem Markt. Klick dich doch mal durch die Webseiten der Hesteller (F2, Fanatic, Tabou, Starboard usw.) und schau dir an, was in Frage kommen kann. Unter umstnden findest du bei einem Shop noch ein brandneues Board von 2016/15, das du zu einem guten Preis bekommst.

Bei Alter der Segel gilt es auch aufzupassen. Wenn ein Segel viel gefahren wird und oft der Sonne ausgesetzt ist, altert es schnell - das Material wird brchiger. Wenn du dann - was am Anfang noch Regelmssig vorkommt - ins Segel fliegst, kann es reissen. Aber es gibt auf dem Occassionsmarkt 5-6 jhrige Segel, die kaum gebraucht wurden. Am Idealsten zusammen mit dem passenden Mast - hier musst du aufpassen, nicht jeder Mast passt zu jedem Segel!
Auch hier: schau bei den Herstellern was es bei den Freeridesegeln so gibt  (Naish, North, NeilPryde, Gastra, Gun...).
Am allerbesten wre, wenn du jemanden httest, der dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.
Klar, kannst du jeweils hier nachfragen - aber oft musst du bei den wirklich guten Angeboten rasch zuschlagen knnen.

Gruss Robert

Hier findest du gute Informatioen
http://www.windsurf-scout.de/

----------


## SkaterFlo

Ja leider ist momentan nicht mehr viel drin und sollte fr beides reichen aber hab schon gesehen das ich damit nicht weit komme in der Brett Gre. Was ich jetzt so gesehen habe zwischen 700-800€ und dan noch ca 200- 300€ die kompletten riggs. Dann muss ich noch bissal sparen. 

Ja wen man wen htte wre das wahrscheinlich alles einfacher aber man kann ja nicht alles haben^^ 
Aber so geht es auch ihr habt mir jetzt schon sehr weitergeholfen was das Board u. Material angeht. Ich werde mich mal in der Seite einlesen denke da steht viel brauchbares drin was ich grade so gesehen habe :Smile:

----------


## Old Rob

Hier noch ein paar Links:

https://www.wsmfunsport.de/windsurfen/boards/freeride
http://www.ostseeaction.de/windsurfe...ger-aufsteiger
http://www.surfsegel.net/

Wenn das Geld etwas knapp ist, mach eher beim Segel Abstriche.
Fr den Beginn reicht auch ein Segel. So um 6-6.5 m2. Wenn es dass viel Wind gibt wirst du damit irgendwann aufgeben mssen. Aber um die Basics zu ben reicht es allemal, auch bei weniger Wind hast du immer etwas Druck im Segel.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Also 750.- finde auch ich sehr eng als Budget fr eine gescheite Komplettausrstung und du wirst wohl gewisse Kompromisse eingehen mssen, wenn es sich nicht deutlich aufstocken lsst. Von daher ist das obige Paket fr 650.- vielleicht schon noch eine berlegung wert wegen der Riggs. Vielleicht knnte sich jemand, der die Segel kennt, mal zur Einsteiger-Eignung ussern, oder du googelst selbst danach. Wie Rob schon erwhnt hat, ist die Kompatibilitt von Segel und Mast sehr wichtig und bei diesen Riggs wrde sicherlich alles passen. Du knntest dir alles, was du brauchst, herauspicken, sprich Gabeln, Trapeztampen, Startschot, Verlngerungen, Segel, Masten und auch erst mal den JP behalten, um berhaupt irgendwie aufs Wasser zu kommen. Den Rest verramschst du und bei der Menge an (gepflegtem?) Material sollten da auch bei tiefen Preisen ein paar € zusammenkommen, die du fr ein anderes Board einsetzen kannst. Ist halt mir Arbeits- und Zeitaufwand verbunden. Dann sparen und immer nach guten Angeboten fr Bretter Ausschau halten und z.B. auch mal beim www.surfstadl.de Ammersee persnlich reinschauen, ob sie was Gnstiges fr deine Ansprche rumliegen htten. Auch andere Surfer ansprechen oder eine Suchanzeige am Spot aufhngen kann sich lohnen!

Das Board darf in Anbetracht der Ausgangslage imho durchaus auch lter als 3 Jahre sein und muss nicht dem allerneusten Shape entsprechen, z.B. etwas wie ein JP Funride (ab 2010?) mit 160 Liter, 259cm, 79.5cm oder sogar als 145 Liter fnde ich durchaus geeignet fr den Einstieg und sollte – falls irgendwo zu finden – gnstig zu bekommen sein. Einfach immer auf die Breite achten und im Netz nach Infos dazu suchen.

----------


## SkaterFlo

Rob Danke fr die Links werd ich mir durchschauen  :Smile:  

Phil: 

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon immerhin ist er auch so gesurft und es wrde halt alles sicher zusammen passen.  ich war mir nur unsicher wegen dem jp Board 

Ich htte halt wen das 7.7 + 7.0 +6.0 als komplettes behalten und die anderen Segel als komplett riggs oder einzeln wieder vk das kommt halt auf den Zustand drauf an hab paar Bilder noch vom material und Segel 
Kann man die hier hochladen? 
Ich wei das die 750€ nicht viel sind htte auch nicht gleich erwartet das mir das so mega Spa macht  :Smile:  

Ich will unbedingt weiter machen das echt eine Qulerei man Sitz daheim am see ist mega Wind aber man kann nicht weil man nix hat ^^

----------


## rich

Hallo,
schau mal nach einem Tabou Rocket 120 - 140 L ab 2009. Das bekommst du meistens ab 300 € - 400 € und der Shape ist noch vollkommen ok; Segel Gun Sails Torro ab 2012 5,7 qm und 6,6 qm zu 150 €; Mast Gun Sails Cross 430 cm 130 €; Boom Gun Sails Cross 100 € alles gebraucht; dann bist Du so bei 850 €
Gre Rich

----------


## SkaterFlo

Also ich habe jetzt mal gestern geschaut wegen den segeln also hier mein ergebniss 
4. Segel. NP Diablo 7,7 qm.
Ist glaub ich auch ein freerace Segel von 2002

5. Segel. NP V8, 7,0 qm, - freerace mit 2 cams 2005

6. Segel. NP V6, 6,0 qm, Freeraid 2005 

7. Segel. NP Epression, 5,2 qm,* Freestyle 2005

8. Segel. North Voodo, 4,7 qm slalom/Wave 

9. Segel. North Voodo, 4,2 qm. Ich denk das wird hnlich sein wie das 4.7er 

Ich mir jetzt auch mal paar andere Beitrge durchgesehen wegen den segeln viele sagen das die freerace Segel schwer aus dem Wasser zu fischen sind ist das wirklich so dramatisch ? 
Ich wei jetzt nicht mehr so ganz was ich machen soll ^^

----------


## seegraser

ich ziehe 7,3 aus dem Wasser, lege es jedoch zuvor so, dass Wind unterschlpfen kann. Dein Gewicht ist gut dafr.


Richis Set oben ist bestimmt sehr gut, sparen und fahren  :Smile: 

aber meint Ihr denn, dass die Daten 88 kg und Grundkurs nicht fr wesentlich mehr Liter im Board sprechen ? Ich sehe hufig frustrierte Fast-Fortgeschrittene. Muss net fr den Fragensteller stimmen, aber ich sehe gerade ein untergehendes Board und keinen Meter Fahrt vor mir - es muss ja kein Raceboard mit 250 l sein, aber ...

----------


## Old Rob

Das sind halt nicht unbedingt Anfnger-Segel. Fr den Beginn ist es wichtig, ein einfaches, leicht zu manvrierendes Segel zu haben - ob dies auf die beschriebenen Segel zutrifft weiss ich nicht.
Am Anfang macht man Fehler, und wenn diese vom Segel sogleich bestraft werden, macht es auch keine Lust mehr.
Dasselbe gilt natrlich auch fr's Brett. Da hat seegraser mit seiner Aussage nicht unrecht. Ich habe diese Beobachtung auch schon des ftern gemacht - meist ist es lteres, nicht fr Anfnger taugliches, Material, welches einem der Kollege gegeben hat, oder das man gnstig ersteigert hat.

Florian, eine berlegung die dir noch machen kannst: zuerst noch einen Aufsteigerkurs besuchen. So kannst du das bisher gelernte festigen und die nchsten Schritte erlenen. Dann kannst du anschliessend Board und Segel kaufen, die dich vielleicht fr die nchsten 3-5 Jahre begleiten.

----------


## SkaterFlo

Vielen Dank fr eure Tipps

Ja die Sache ist dan muss ich jetzt wieder bis nchstes Jahr warten fr den Kurs. 
Ich htte ja noch Zeit bis Ende September der ist eh im Urlaub werde jetzt mal die surfschule fragen ob sie nicht vergleichbare Bretter haben wie das obrige jp und mich da mit Segel mal drauf stellen und schauen ob ich absaufen ^^ 

Vielleicht findet sich noch wer der was zu den segeln sagen kann ......

----------


## Old Rob

Hallo Florian

ich habe da was gesehen:
https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...v/an936487408/

da ich in der Schweiz - an der Grenze zu Deutschland wohne - knnte ich dir behilflich sein. Zb. das Material in Empfang nehmen. Fr den Transport zu dir msstest du dann selber schauen.

Gruss Robert

----------


## Old Rob

hier noch eins:

https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...v/an936248334/

----------


## SkaterFlo

Danke rob fr die zwei Links. Das wre fr mich leider bissel weit komm aus Mnchen. Das erste board ist doch hnlich wie das oben von mir geschrieben nur 10cm krzer oder tausche ich mich da? 

Seegraser hatte ja gemeind das 88kg zu viel ist fr ein 144l board hat da noch wer Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zu ?

----------


## Ralph

Hallo Flo,

144 Liter sollten meiner Meinung nach gut reichen, so extrem sind 88kg nun auch nicht. Tatschlich hilft etwas mehr Breite am Anfang sehr, darauf wrde ich mehr achten, als auf das Volumen. brigens finde ich stark, was unsere zwei Kollegen aus der Schweiz hier an Beitrgen abliefern! Wirklich gut.

Gre

Ralph

----------


## SkaterFlo

Okay danke. Ja ich werde jetzt mal schauen ob ich nicht wen finde mit so einem Brett wie in dem set und mich da mal drauf stellen mit Segel vielleicht klappt es ja ganz gut.


Ja ist echt super :Smile:   bin echt allen sehr dankbar fr die Tipps und die Mhe

----------


## SkaterFlo

Hi noch mal Schau mir jetzt dann ein  Mistral Explosion 142l hrs von 2007 an ist zwar jetzt nicht das ultra neue Board aber ich denke mit 2,51cm lang und 76cm breit besser als das in dem set. Was meint ihr ? 

Habt ihr noch kurz paar Tips auf was ich achten sollte ? 

Danke euch  :Smile:

----------


## Old Rob

was sollst du dafr bezahlen!?

----------


## SkaterFlo

Um die 200€

----------


## Old Rob

Wenn es keine Schden hat, find ich's ok. Vielleicht kannst du es noch ein paar Euros runterhandeln - ist halt doch schon 10 Jahre alt. Aber einfach gut kontrollieren.
Dann hast du noch gengend Cash brig fr 1 oder 2 Segel.
Gruss Robert

----------


## Monolog

Hallo Flo,

an deiner Stelle wrde ich bis nchstes Jahr warten (oder hast du entsprechende Neos mit denen du ab jetzt auf den Ammersee kannst?) und einfach ein wenig mehr investieren. Nimm ein Board mit neuem Shape und 130-140 Liter (Gecko, Firemove, Rocket Wide etc) Das kannst du bei uns hier am Ammersee dann gut fahren und auch lnger nutzen. Dazu kaufst 1-2 Riggs von 5.5-7.0 qm und du kannst wunderbar ben auf Gardasee, Ammersee etc.

Gru

Stefan

----------


## SkaterFlo

Hallo Stefan danke fr dein Tipp. Neo ist kein Problem bin ich bestens ausgerstet. Htte jetzt noch ein JP Funride se 160l, 259lang und 80 Breit fr 200€ an der Hand was meinst du/ihr dazu?  

Gru Flo

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Htte jetzt noch ein JP Funride se 160l, 259lang und 80 Breit fr 200€ an der Hand was meinst du/ihr dazu?



Hatte mal im Surfkurs den 130L Funride (bei 72kg), damit meine ersten richtigen Gleitfahrten gemacht und fand das Board toll. Htte es sogar abgekauft, wre der Preis fr das etwas runtergerockte alte Ding nicht berrissen gewesen... 200€ fnde ich persnlich jetzt in Ordnung, wenn es keine oder nur gut reparierte Schden hat und Finne und Fussschlaufen auch vernnftig sind. Auch der Zustand/Rutschigkeit des Standlacks bzw. EVA-Belags (es gab beide Varianten) ist wichtig. Vielleicht lsst es sich ja auch noch etwas runterhandeln.

Die Aussagen in diesem Test kann ich voll besttigen:
http://www.surf-magazin.de/boards/fr...-es/a3118.html
Das Brett fand ich sehr fehlerverzeiend, Angleiten (auch passiv) ist wirklich super easy und durch das runde Deck steht man tatschlich auch neben den Schlaufen sehr sicher. Die etwas hher gezogene Nase als beim X-cite Ride fand ich besser im Chop.
Weiss halt nicht, inwiefern die Erfahrungen auf die 160L Version bertragbar sind. Auch ist die Frage, ob das Volumen inzwischen nicht schon etwas zu gross fr dich ist...?

Gruss Phil

----------


## SkaterFlo

Danke Phil hrt sich gut an auch der artikerl aus der Surf. Naja mein Gewicht sind 90kg momentan  da drften doch die 160l gut berechnet sein? 

Zum Brett laut vk keine reperaturen mal schauen  :Smile:  

Gru Flo

----------


## Spacecowboy

Ich denke, das Board knnte gut passen! Wrde es auf jeden Fall anschauen gehen und bei einem guten Bauchgefhl kaufen  :Happy:  

Ein paar Liter Boardvolumen als Reserve - vor allem auf Binnenseen - sind definitiv besser als ein paar zuwenig, helfen dir auch beim Angleiten und lassen dich weniger schnell ermden, da du weniger hufig und weniger wackelig das Segel aufholen musst. Die paar Kilo, die ein grsseres Board mit sich bringt, werden dich beim Surfen noch nicht stren, hchstens beim tragen ;-)
Du solltest einfach beim ben gut darauf achten, die Fsse "korrekt" zu platzieren. Je grsser nmlich ein Board ist, desto mehr knnte man schummeln. Auf 200L Anfngerschulboards luft man gefhlt spazieren wie auf einem Flugzeugtrger.
Ich denke auch, dass Aufsteigerboards in dieser Grsse nicht allzu hufig zu kaufen sind und entsprechend verlustfrei knntest du den Fun Ride wieder verkaufen, sollte es dich dann mal nach etwas kleinerem gelsten.

Phil

----------


## Monolog

Sehe ich hnlich. Denke mit dem 160L machst du nicht viel falsch und sobald du besser drauf stehst, wechselst du einfach auf ein kleineres Board und verkaufst das 160er beinahe ohne Verlust.

----------


## engeltom

Hallo Flo,
kann hier auch aus Erfahrung sprechen, bin Anfngerin, fahre bislang nur Starboard Start oder BIC Techno, beide mit recht viel lt., bin allerdings mit 50 kg. recht leicht. Ich hab mir unerfahrenerweise jetzt ein Slalomboard gekauft, Starboard Carve 123, absolut ungeeignet, sagt mein Trainer..., also lieber etwas lnger suchen, bis man genau "sein" Board gefunden hat und auf jeden Fall immer anschaun vor Ort, Versand sollte man lieber lassen, hab ich ebenfalls durch :-(. Nur gut, dass die Saison fr dieses Jahr durch ist.

Windigen Gru

----------

